# Ziploc Weathertight Box for grow out tubs?



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I was at Walmart today and picked up a couple of these perfect-seeming grow out tubs...They have four snaps, and a foam strip around the inside of the lid (really looks fly proof!)... 

But the tub says "Air-tight seal"...I highly doubt it truly is, but *does anyone use these tubs without air issues?* I am considering drilling a few small holes in the middle of the lid for air, but would prefer to leave it as is because it seems sooo fly proof, and they stack really nice...

I cannot find them online anywhere...but the 'small' size is 15.75 w X 19.75 l X 7.75 t and were 10.97 ea.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I've seen people use apothecary jars that have those plastic lips that prevent air coming in for use as grow out tanks. I haven't tried it personally, but as long as you open up the lid every day-every other day I don't think it would be an issue.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A handful of pin holes, smaller than a fly, placed around the _bottom_ of the container, would allow CO2 out.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I can tell you from recent personal experience that you do want to add some form of ventilation to allow co2 to escape. Having a completely sealed and fly proof tub is not worth losing frogs to co2 i drilled 2 1/2" holes in the front at substrate level and 2 in the back near the lid covered with screening. Having a few flies escape is nowhere near as bad as finding your frogs flat on their belly gasping for air with completely lifeless limbs.

My recent run-in with co2: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110586


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been keeping all my froglets in Martha stewart round tupperware containers that look to be just under a gallon as growouts. Not a single pinhole for ventilation. Sometimes I dont open them for 2-3 days without any problem. Havnt lost a single froglet. When I use the cheap spagnum, it can mold a little, but it hasnt seemed to affect the froglets.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ill just leave this here.
dendroworld.co.uk/BDGarchive/carbon_dioxide.html

Not worth the risk to me at all. You cant see the signs of co2 poisoning until its almost too late.


----------

